# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  9 bí quyết giữ gìn hạnh phúc gia đình

## dungtran

. Mỗi tuần hai lần chúng tôi tới một nhà hàng xinh xắn, thưởng thức rượu ngon, đồ ăn hảo hạng với đám bạn bè. Tôi đi vào thứ sáu, còn vợ tôi, thứ ba.

8. Chúng tôi ngủ riêng giường. Giường vợ tôi ở Hà Nội còn của tôi ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.

7. Đi đâu tôi cũng mang vợ theo. Chỉ có điều cô ấy phải tự tìm đường về.

6. Tôi hỏi vợ định đi đâu nhân kỷ niệm ngày cưới. Vợ tôi muốn ghé thăm chỗ nào cô ấy lâu lâu chưa tới. "Nhà bếp nhé!", tôi đề nghị.

5. Tôi thường nắm tay vợ khi đi dạo. Hễ bỏ tay ra là cô ấy ghé vào cửa hàng mua sắm ngay.

4. Vợ tôi có máy sinh tố chạy điện, bếp điện và lò nướng điện. Cô ấy than phiền: "Nhiều đồ quá, chẳng có chỗ nào mà ngồi cả". Tôi bèn mua cho cô ấy một chiếc ghế điện.

3. Vợ tôi đang ăn kiêng. Thực đơn chỉ gồm có dừa và chuối. Cô ấy chưa giảm cân tẹo nào cả nhưng đã biết trèo cây.

2. Vợ tôi đuổi theo xe chở rác, gọi to: "Tôi đổ rác bây giờ có muộn quá không?". Người đẩy xe đáp: "Không! Nhảy vào đi!".

cuối cùng, nhưng không kém phần quan trọng...

1. Vợ tôi đi tắm bùn và trông thật tuyệt vời trong 2 ngày. Thế nhưng, sau đó, bùn rơi đi mất!

----------


## thitkhotau

Tôi thường nắm tay vợ khi đi dạo. Hễ bỏ tay ra là cô ấy ghé vào cửa hàng mua sắm ngay. Chắc là cách tốt nhất  :cuoi1:

----------

